# Handicap Friend looking for help



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

I met a older gentleman tonight that use to race RC until he had a stroke. He's interested in getting back into RC BUT he is in a wheelchair and has no use of his right arm.

He asked me if I had any suggestions on how to operate a radio with only his left hand, throttle and steering. I had no real answers besides from hanging the radio from a strap, steer like you would normally and use one of this smaller fingers for the throttle.

I know that there must be others out there with the same problem and would love to know an answer that I can pass on to him.

Thanks in advance.

Blue


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

I saw a guy years ago throttle like normal with his left hand and used his left thumb on the wheel. :thumbsup:


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

lidebt2 said:


> I met a older gentleman tonight that use to race RC until he had a stroke. He's interested in getting back into RC BUT he is in a wheelchair and has no use of his right arm.
> 
> He asked me if I had any suggestions on how to operate a radio with only his left hand, throttle and steering. I had no real answers besides from hanging the radio from a strap, steer like you would normally and use one of this smaller fingers for the throttle.
> 
> ...


We have a guy that sits on a chair and has a petal on the floor and its attached to the trottle on his radio....I will get a picture and post it for you...


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

Thread: Cumberland R/C 2010-2011 Oval season Thread View Single Post 
#87 Today, 06:20 PM 
LennyDude 
Member
iTrader Rating: (3) 
My Photos Join Date: Jul 2002
Location: Portland, Maine
Posts: 223 

Some pics of the setup Arthur uses at the track..............hopefully this can be of help for someone else

Go to the tread up about and you will find the pictures...Hope this helps.... 

Lenny
Attached Thumbnails





LennyDude 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to LennyDude 
Send email to LennyDude 
Find all posts by LennyDude 
Add LennyDude to Your Buddy List


----------



## Revo (Apr 25, 2007)

Send a PM to 1armed1 on this forum. He has raced at our track several times and only has one arm to drive with (as his nickname indicates). I am sure he would be able to help out a great deal.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am also in a chair, and my fingers don't work well. so i have my radio set up with a wood arm. that is zip tyed to the streering wheel. i streer by moving the arm like a dead mans knob. and work the trigger by sticking my left thumb in and move my whole arm.
the radio sits on my legs with the ant. sticking out to my right.
it works well for me , maybe others can use this set up too.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

not sure if same guy dancing spoke of but i seen a guy this sumer use a peddle from a Xbox or someting he hooked it to the throtle side of his radio but he said he lost break not sure if can be changed or fixed .. 

as his rite hand wasnt in good shape .. ifi could get break to work heck i would do it myself makes it more realistic i think ..


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

yah that would make it more real like, then all you need is a onboard cam and a set of VR glass's.
could a system useing a cable like a bike uses be used? that would work the tigger on the radio.


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

i would go with a 2 stick radio and program everything on one stick !you would need a 4 channel
good luck 
Larry


----------



## dragonracing (May 20, 2010)

a 4 channel stick would be the best. throttle and brake would be linear but still adjustable and steering would be just left and right. all adjustable for sensitivity. that woul be the best way to go.


----------



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a friend who only has use of one hand from a stroker, he simply steers with his thumb and works the throttle. He was getting reasonably good when he was running my stuff


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

We may be able to help, how far is he from us and what track is closest to him?


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

If his fingers are long enough, he can operate a pistol grip radio regularly and use his thumb to control the wheel.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

a brake cable att to the thottle with a spring to push it to full brake att the brake cable to a pettle with a spring to where it pulled the cable to when you push down. that well leave his good hand free to steer all you need to do is make a mount to hold the radio to ether his chair or to the driver stand


----------

